
Android glitch allows hackers to bug phone calls - kposehn
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/30/google_android_security_bug/
======
Synaesthesia
Wow, this is a big deal. Hope it can be fixed. I guess every android user
should just install a custom rom.

